# Beautiful equestrian artwork



## Robert Ross (Mar 12, 2011)

If you would like to see artwork from a noted equestrian artist and illustrator Alfred Savitt go to www.oroca.com/savitt


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Whoa, he he related to the artist Sam Savitt by any chance? Not only do they share the same last name, but his style is almost identical to Sam Savitt's work. I was browing through the web site looking for any references to Sam Savitt. Sam Savitt was my idol when I was a kid.


----------



## Robert Ross (Mar 12, 2011)

Equusketch said:


> Whoa, he he related to the artist Sam Savitt by any chance? Not only do they share the same last name, but his style is almost identical to Sam Savitt's work. I was browing through the web site looking for any references to Sam Savitt. Sam Savitt was my idol when I was a kid.


Yes, Al is Sam's younger brother. They are my uncles. Unfortunately Sam passed away several years ago and Al passed away in 2009. They were both fantastic equestrian artists. I used to visit and watch Sam paint when I was a child.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Awe, well thank you very much for sharing Al's art with us. As I said before, I grew up studying Sam's art and I attribute a great amount of my success to his how to draw horses book. Very cool to meet a relative.


----------



## Robert Ross (Mar 12, 2011)

Thought you might like to see a picture of Sam ( on right ) and Al. This was taken near Sam's house in New York. They were alot of fun and I miss them both.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh! i grew up with Sam Savitt's books and loved them!
i drew and drew from his books, and read and reread the jean slaughter doty books with his illustrations.
You had a great uncle!


----------



## Robert Ross (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, they were both wonderful people and great artists.


----------



## Robert Ross (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought you might like to see couple of Al Savitt's paintings, there kind of hard to find.


----------

